# Uber 2FA a Pain in the A**



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Been one of those weeks where I ended up with a phone dying and having to get a new one. Because of the backup of the phone's death, I have to rebuild the phone.
Of course, losing the phone meant the 2FA on the authenticator was no longer available so I, in essence, I am stuck with being not able to log in.

Sent email, called support, and no fun with the tech support people in the far overseas land.

Even after sending a screenshot to make them understand the issue, where there is the box to enter the 2FA number which is blank, they cannot pull the account 2FA so I can reestablish it.

Of course, they want to study the issue for 3-5 business days.

Being in the IT field of study for my Master's degree, I gave them a 1.0 grade and failed the entire department. A three to five business day to study this "issue" is sadly why Uber is such a mess with their tech.

So folks be careful of the 2FA, make sure to safeguard the backup numbers you have to prevent any issues.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Well here is an update.

After placing the issue out on Twitter, in plain fashion I finally got results and now I am able to log into the account again, though I did select a different method for 2FA.

Not going to use a phone-based application for a bit, that was just too much a pain in the a$$ when dealing with individuals who only follow scripts and cannot think outside the box.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So ummm here's a question... What the **** is a 2FA


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So ummm here's a question... What the @@@@ is a 2FA


Two-factor or multi-factor authentication. Not just your password, but something else as well.

It could be a one-time code from an app, a physical device, or a special link sent to email or text.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

2FA is like an authenticator app or a one time code received from an SMS message. It helps prevent screwballs from hijacking the account you use on the respective Uber/Lyft rideshare platforms.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> 2FA is like an authenticator app or a one time code received from an SMS message. It helps prevent screwballs from hijacking the account you use on the respective Uber/Lyft rideshare platforms.


Fair enuf.... Just wasn't down with the lingo..


----------

